# Cataclysm: Eastereggs



## Gwen (4. Juli 2010)

Und es gibts sie jetzt schon - erkennbare Eastereggs in Cataclysm!

Ich beginne mal mit einer schönen Star Wars Anleihe - ein Jawa Sandcrawler - sogar mit Droiden in den passenden Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (4. Juli 2010)

Horatio Lane in Westfall: Horatio Cane in CSI: Miami

btw: Du wirst wohl ncht viel mehr Eastereggs finden, da nicht jeder einen betakey hat


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Da steht null Logik hinter der Aussage.


----------



## Xeroxis (4. Juli 2010)

aber echt XD
Ich freu mich schon drauf, dass ihr weitere findet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann leider nicht - kein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (4. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da steht null Logik hinter der Aussage.



Du meinst dich selbst, hm ?


----------



## Mograin (4. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal ein WoW Catalysm beta Video gesehen und in inen versunkenen schiff war ein NPC names Captain Jack^^


----------



## Sordura (4. Juli 2010)

Echt Arosk du bist wirklich dumm, überall wo man dich posten sieht willst du irgentwas reporten und schlecht machen.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Du meinst dich selbst, hm ?





> btw: Du wirst wohl ncht viel mehr Eastereggs finden, da nicht jeder einen betakey hat



Lies doch mal durch und denk kurz nach.


----------



## Chelrid (4. Juli 2010)

ich bin über alle infos zur/aus der Beta froh, da leider selbst (derzeit) keine Zugang. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja am Freitag einen Invite.


----------



## Gwen (4. Juli 2010)

Besitze zzt auch keinen Beta-Key - eastereggs zu finden ist aber nicht sooo schwer wenn man die Augen offen hält.

Das Buffed-team hat ja auch schon ein hübsches gefunden: eine Anlehnung an John J. Rambo! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss Arosk voll unterstützen. Die ussage von MewMewMewTu macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Um es denen die es offensichtlich nicht verstehen zu erläutern:

MewMewMewTu meinte das "Du (der TE) wohl nicht mehr viele Eastereggs finden kann, da nicht jeder nen beta key hat". So, der TE hat ja offensichtlich nen Betakey oder zumindest Zugang zu Infos/Screenshots aus der Beta. Der TE selber sucht also nach Eastereggs und will sie uns zeigen bzw andere Spieler mit Beta Zugang ermuntern ihre Entdeckungen zu posten.

Insofern is die Aussage vollkommen unlogisch weil es unabhängig davon wieviele Leute nen Betazugang haben es zumindest den TE gibt der einen hat und somit die von ihm gefundenen Eastereggs posten kann.

Zum Thema:

Nice, macht weiter so, hab leider (noch) keinen Betazugang aber freu mich immer über die vielen kleinen Eastereggs in WoW.



Edit: Ok, der Te hat keinen Betazugang aber hat ja geschrieben das es ned so schwer is an die EE ranzukommen.


----------



## Ubarubarl33t (4. Juli 2010)

Da hier alle davon sprechen, dass sie "noch" keinen Beta-Key haben würd ich gerne mal fragen: Kann es also sein, dass z. T. die Keys erst nach und nach verschickt werden und nicht alle auf einmal? (Da keimt ein wenig Hoffnung auf in mir ;D)


----------



## Gotama (4. Juli 2010)

Joa, war bei BC und WotLK auch so das die Invites in Wellen ausgesendet wurden. Damit wird verhindert das die Beta Server von vornherein überfüllt sind und instabil laufen. Grad in den ersten Testwochen is ja wirklich noch viel in Entwicklung was Klassenmechanismen angeht. Erst später wird dann geschaut wies mit Balancing usw ausschaut, da braucht man dann halt an haufen Leute die feedback geben.

Btw, weiss ned ob ihr des scho kennt. 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/artwork.html

Unterhalb der Seitenanzeige (da wo 1/5 steht) is nen kleines, graues Klavier, wenn man da draufklickt gibts nen Spass der Entwickler.


----------



## moehrewinger (4. Juli 2010)

Naja man kann ja jetzt schon einige Eastereggs in Videos etc. sehen. Sehr witzig fand ich diesen hier aus nem Goblinvideo von den Lost Isles

*Scout Brax yells:* Get to the gyrochoppa! Do it now!

Wer den ersten Predator im englischen Original kennt, wird die Stelle sehr bekannt vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Gotama schrieb:


> Joa, war bei BC und WotLK auch so das die Invites in Wellen ausgesendet wurden. Damit wird verhindert das die Beta Server von vornherein überfüllt sind und instabil laufen. Grad in den ersten Testwochen is ja wirklich noch viel in Entwicklung was Klassenmechanismen angeht. Erst später wird dann geschaut wies mit Balancing usw ausschaut, da braucht man dann halt an haufen Leute die feedback geben.




Und weil gerade zu beginn von Alpha- und Betatests die Serversoftware meistens auch noch recht buggy ist und bei einer zu hohen Auslastung schnell(er als sonst) abstürzt.
Nicht umsonst werden in Betas sehr häufig die Server herunter gefahren, auch wenn es keine Patches für die Clienten gibt.


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Juli 2010)

Goblin Startgebiet^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (4. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Goblin Startgebiet^^



jop grand theft auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zum bild: leider steht da kein R2D2 und dieser öhmmm wie heißt der nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dieser goldene roboter der so komisch rumläuft wer ja ganz witzig wenn die dort stehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (4. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> jop grand theft auto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der goldene is C3PO


----------



## Männchen (4. Juli 2010)

Auf einem der Bilder aus dem Goblingebiet steht ein halbnackter Goblin mit Namen Chip Endale herum.


----------



## Blutelfmann (4. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Der goldene is C3PO



ah jo genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwen (5. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> edit: zum bild: leider steht da kein R2D2 und dieser öhmmm wie heißt der nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der goldene ist C3PO, der blaue Raketenaufzieroboter ist R2D2 - und der Rote ist die rote R2-Einheit die einen Kurzschluß hat wegen eines "defekten Motivators" - weshalb dann doch R2D2 auf die Skywalkerfarm kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




besagte Szene ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbmqnINyLXM


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. Juli 2010)

Jo bei den Goblins Steht auch nen NPC mit dem Namen: Kara Mell ^^
Auch sehr funny. 

u.A. auch die Quest: Drölfmeterschiessen wo du nen gegenstand wie beim American Football durch 2 pfosten in der Luft schiessen musst^^

im Groben und ganzen sieht das Goblin Startgebiet sehr gut aus mit vielen abwechslungreichen Quests^^


----------



## Phenomeno (5. Juli 2010)

Shattrath - Unteres Viertel - Haris Pilton! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (5. Juli 2010)

Phenomeno schrieb:


> Shattrath - Unteres Viertel - Haris Pilton!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm ja, nur das die Cataclysm Erstereggs hier drin stehen sollten. Haris Hilton gibt es schon ewig.


----------



## MediesTsu (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab gestern ein paar Eastereggs entdeckt, so heißt zum Beispiel die Einstiegsquest der Horde die nach Vash'jir führt *Call of Duty *und im Nachtelfenlager im Steinkrallengebirge steht eine Kriegsmaschine die auf den schönen Namen *Big Papa *hört (Big Daddys aus Bioshock) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (5. Juli 2010)

Glaube auch mal gesehen zu haben, das eine der Quest's, die man im Laufe von *Call of Duty *macht, *Helm's Deep* heisst -> Zu Deutsch; Helm's Klamm aus Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## Gwen (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Verlorenen Inseln geht es laut Buffed ruppig zu - und man flieht mit den Freunden aus einer Mine in einer Lohre...
...wenn das nicht aus * Indiana Jones - Der Tempel des Todes* ist

orginal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Kommandant Schnottz in Uldum scheint mir eine Parodie auf Adolf Hitler, bzw eines Nazioffiziers zu sein. Passt auch super in die ganze Indiana Jones Geschichte, in der ja in 2 Teilen eben die Nazis die Gegner sind. Der Truthahn und Freund von ihm heißt "Gobbels" und beim Ritual merkt man grade im Englischen, dass dort der typische Akzent parodiert wird. 
Dialog aus der Quest: 




> Commander Schnottz says: Very vell, zhen. Let me just check my notes vone lasht time...
> Schnottz walks over to his notes.
> Commander Schnottz says: Mmm-hmm, yes, yes... simple enough...
> Schnottz walks to the center of the room and drops the eight idols on a runic circle.
> ...


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

- die beiden Archaeologie Lehrer in OG und SW - Harrison Jones und Belloc Brightblade (Indiana Jones)

- dann in Vashj'ir die Questreihe bei der man den Hai toeten muss verwandelt sich der Questgeber, nachdem er den Schatz hat, aufgrund eines Piratenfluchs in ein Skelett (Pirates of the Caribbean)

- auch in Vashj'ir, das Uboot "Verne" und der Kapitaen "Captain 'Jewels' Verne" (das Buch 20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer von Jules Verne) dazu passend auch der Erfolg, den man nach der Questreihe bekommt "20.000 Leagues Under The Sea"


bisher bin ich erst 82, aber ich denke wenn ich 83 bin und in Uldum wird es sicher noch einiges mehr zu entdecken geben 

an meinen Vorposter:
"Commander Schnottz yells: NINE! NEIN! NINE! NEIN! NINE!!!" Kann ja nur eine Hitler Parodie a la Inglourious Basterds sein ^^


----------



## 5002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja, is auf jeden Fall sehr lustig *fg 

Habe gut gelacht als das kam^^


----------



## Joyce86 (10. Dezember 2010)

*Araeologie? *was ist das O:


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Joyce86 schrieb:


> *Araeologie? *was ist das O:



da hab ich wohl das ch vergessen ^^


----------



## 5002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ach mir is grad aufgefallen: Die Truppe von Schnottz trägt Pickelhauben.


----------



## Thorodar (10. Dezember 2010)

In Tanaris vor dem Eingang zu Uldum
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-8073067/WoWScrnShot_120710_204218.jpg.html
lol


----------



## Elinya (11. Dezember 2010)

In Vash´ir die Quest wo man Den Wal mit dem Namen "Willi" von den 3 Tentakeln befreien muss errinert mich doch stark an die Free Willy Filme


----------



## Manaori (11. Dezember 2010)

Elinya schrieb:


> In Vash´ir die Quest wo man Den Wal mit dem Namen "Willi" von den 3 Tentakeln befreien muss errinert mich doch stark an die Free Willy Filme



Wenn ich nicht irre, heißt die auch auf englisch "Free Willy"


----------



## Malohin (11. Dezember 2010)

Im Hordenlager im Eschental stehen Lursa und Bet'hor - die beiden Durass-Schwestern aus STNG.


----------



## Versace83 (11. Dezember 2010)

habs zwar selbst noch nicht gesehen/gehoert... aber anscheinend sagt jemand in Uldum oder in dem Dungeon dort "Crom loughs at your four winds" ... bekannt aus "Conan"


----------



## MasterCrain (11. Dezember 2010)

Startquest von Uldum ein Kamel mit dem namen: "Die wüste Gobi"


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi, das hier ist zwar kein Easteregg, aber lustig allemal:

Zwischen dem Steinkrallengebirge, Mulgore und Desolace ist eine idyllische Wiese 

mit niedlichen kleinen Nagetieren.
Aber was ist das? Kleintiere mit Waffen?

Ein Bug? Nein, Killerkaninchen killen ihre kleinen Kumpel, die Präriehunde... .

Die nächste Runde: Präriehunde mit Messern. Diesmal sind die Mäuse die armen Opfer.

Dritte Runde:
Die Rache der Mäuse an den Karnickeln... .


----------



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Insel auf der man als Goblin landet nach dem Kezan in die Luft geflogen ist wurde wohl eindeutig von nem Black Metal-Fan gemacht.... ein Mob den man töten muss heißt Ghaal (Ex-Sänger von Gorgoroth) und eine Questbelohnung sind die "Armschienen aus Oystein", wobei Oystein kein Gestein ist sondern der Vorname von Øystein Aarseth , der bei Mayhem Gitarrist war, bis ihn Varg Vikernes ermordet hat.


----------



## Cheesehunter (12. Dezember 2010)

am anfang in uldum mit Harrison Jones (Indiana Jones) als die sprengladung von dem pygmäending "sabotiert" wird schreit er man solle sich in der kiste verstecken und amn danach wegfliegt erinnert mich stark an indiana jones 4 als er sich im kühlschrank vor der atombombenexplosion schützt 

und die folge quest als man den einen kristall auf den stab stecken muss erinnert stark an indiana jones


----------



## Manaori (12. Dezember 2010)

Im Schattenhochland findet sich in der Blutschlucht eine Quest namens Flammenkrieg, zu englisch: "Flamewar". Ich musste herzlich lachen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (17. Dezember 2010)

Und was meinste damit Aeon? Weils aussieht wie n Hase oder wie X)


----------



## Cantharion (17. Dezember 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Und was meinste damit Aeon? Weils aussieht wie n Hase oder wie X)


Kann sonst auch nichts lustiges daran erkennen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Kann sonst auch nichts lustiges daran erkennen.



Ja, ein Easteregg muss nicht lustig sein.

Keine Ahnung was eine Hasenstatue in Tiefenheim zu suchen hat, erklärs mir.


----------



## Versace83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ja, ein Easteregg muss nicht lustig sein.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was eine Hasenstatue in Tiefenheim zu suchen hat, erklärs mir.



naja, nicht unbedingt lustig... aber zumindest sollte es einen Aha-Effekt ausloesen... "das kenne ich doch irgendwoher!?".


----------



## Icelemon (21. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ja, ein Easteregg muss nicht lustig sein.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was eine Hasenstatue in Tiefenheim zu suchen hat, erklärs mir.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Easteregg sein soll.


----------



## Æxodus (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich lehn mich mal ein bissl aus dem Fenster und sage, dass das der Osterhase ist. ^^

Hab gestern die Quests um Schnottz in Uldum gemacht und bei den Anfangsquests prügelt sich Harrison Jones mit einem Oberkörperfreien Glatzkopf nahe eines Flugzeugs. Nach erledigung ein paar Quests fliegt man mit dem Flugzeug weg. Dabei zerteilt man den Typen mit dem Propeller 

Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes. Aber auch die Hintergrundmelodie erinnert mich Stark an Indie.

Mfg


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2010)

Im neuen Gamestar MMO Heft stehen auch viele Eastereggs drin, auch zu denen in alten Addons oder Classic enthaltenen.
Um nur einige zu nennen:
Harrison Jones
Langnase - Eisverkäufer - Langnese
Hel Ge'schneider - oder so ähnlich


----------



## Manaori (23. Dezember 2010)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Ich lehn mich mal ein bissl aus dem Fenster und sage, dass das der Osterhase ist. ^^



Bin ich die einzige, die sich an das Playboyhäschen erinnert fühlt? ._."


----------



## Versace83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Quests um Schnottz in Uldum gemacht und bei den Anfangsquests prügelt sich Harrison Jones mit einem Oberkörperfreien Glatzkopf nahe eines Flugzeugs. Nach erledigung ein paar Quests fliegt man mit dem Flugzeug weg. Dabei zerteilt man den Typen mit dem Propeller
> 
> Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes. Aber auch die Hintergrundmelodie erinnert mich Stark an Indie.
> 
> Mfg


nicht nur das... der Teil bei dem man mit dem Flugzeug weg fliegt und die Gegner vom Flugzeug aus unter Beschuss nimmt ist aus Der letzte Kreuzzug.



Manaori schrieb:


> Bin ich die einzige, die sich an das Playboyhäschen erinnert fühlt? ._."


Ja.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Dezember 2010)

das könnte auch eine anspielung an looking for group sein wo der hase auch verehrt wurde


----------



## Icelemon (29. Dezember 2010)

oder es sieht einfach nur aus wie ein hase! gewollt ungewollt ? vieleicht!


----------



## Problembeere (29. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt das Schattenhochland durch und sicher nicht alle gefunden/mir gemerkt, aber die zwei sind mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen ^^

Am Anfang wo die Zeppelinflotte unter Beschuss gerät heißt der Steuermann Szulu und bekommt dann auch stilecht den Befehl: "Bring uns hier raus, Szulu!"

Das zweite ist in der Zitadelle des Schattenhammers wo man die beiden Oger töten muss und ihre vier Köpfe einsammelt. Die beiden heißen Za'Brox und Beeble'Phod. Ich muss ja zugeben, dass mir der Hinweis erst aufgefallen ist, als ich bemerkt hab, dass die einzelnen Köpfe in der automatischen Questverfolgung von Blizzard in einer anderen Reihenfolge gelistet werden als die Oger eigentlich heißen, nämlich wie folgt:
Za's Kopf
Phod's Kopf
Beeble's Kopf
Brox' Kopf
Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis lässt grüßen ^^

Was ich übrigens cool finde ist Rhokans Hinweis auf Ghaal und Oystein, wäre mir im Leben nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich sowohl Gorgoroth als auch Mayhem kenne/höre xD find ich mal sehr geil.


----------



## Trez (29. Dezember 2010)

Für die 24(twenty four) Freunde unter uns

Stormwind Intelligence/SI:7 Agent Jack Bauden

Link zum Bild
Nicht mein Bild, sollte es nicht erlaubt sein fremde Bilder/Screens zu posten werd ich's entfernen.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Dezember 2010)

Im Rotkammgebirge gibt es die vielleicht lustigste Questreihe im Spiel. Sie dreht sich um "John J. Keeshan" und ist eine geniale Anspielung auf die ersten 3 Rambo-Filme. Darin muss man "Oberst Trottman" (Trautman im Film) helfen, "Rambo" in einem Fight Club aufzusuchen und ihn überzeugen, "wieder zum Krieg zu werden". Nachfolgend einige Texte der Quests, welche allein schon für wissendes Grinsen bei Kennern sorgen:

John J. Keeshan
Habt Ihr mal von John Keeshan gehört? Ich war in allen drei großen Kriegen sein Kommandant. Ich sage Euch, dieser Mann hat mehr Orcs getötet als jeder andere. Wenn jemand die Invasion der Schwarzfelsorcs aufhalten kann, dann JOHN J. KEESHAN. Wir müssen ihn dazu bringen, uns zu helfen. Wenn die gewaltige Schwarzfelsarmee auf ihrem Weg nach Elwynn durch Seenhain marschiert, wird sie das ganze Land in Schutt und Asche legen.

Ich habe gehört, dass er dem *geheimen Kampfclub* angehört, der sich im Gasthaus von Seenhain trifft. Findet ihn und erzählt ihm alles, was Ihr wisst.

Is' nich mein Krieg!
Sie verlangten von mir, in diesen Kriegen zu kämpfen. Ich habe sie nicht darum gebeten! Ich hat, was ich tun musste, um zu siegen. Irgendwann wurde ich von diesen schmutzigen, mit Unrat beschmierten, verlausten Orcs gefangen genommen. Fünf lange Jahre lang benutzten sie mich als ihre Toilette. Schließlich brach ich aus, kehrte in meine Heimatstadt zurück... und was geschah? Die Leute spuckten mich an, beschimpften mich und nannten mich einen Babyorkmörder und anderen Schwachsinn.

Nein, ich werde Euch wohl nicht helfen. Geht zurück zu Trottmann und sagt ihm, das sei nicht mein Krieg.

Kriegswaffen
Das, warum ich Euch bitten möchte, wird nicht leicht zu erfüllen sein, <Name>. Keeshan hat alles in diesem Orcgefängnis zurückgelassen, und damit meine ich nicht nur seine Seele und seinen Lebenswillen. Wenn Johnny für uns kämpfen soll, müssen wir seinen wertvollsten Besitz bergen. Die Orcs haben *Keeshans Bogen* und sein *Überlebensmesser* an sich gebracht.

Er muss mit ganzem Herzen dabei sein!
Seine Ausrüstung allein reicht nicht. Er muss diese Schlacht von ganzem Herzen wollen. Um das zu erreichen, benötigen wir Gegenstände von sentimentalem Wert. Die Schwarzfelsorcs von Renders Lager im Norden besitzen zwei solcher Gegenstände, die Keeshan gehören.

Begebt Euh dorthin und durchsucht ihre Kisten nach *Keeshans Stirnband* und einem Jadeamulett, das ihm seine Frau - die bei einer Invasion der Schwarzfelsorcs brutal ermordet wurde - hinterlassen hat.

Um einen Krieg zu gewinnen, müsst ihr selbst zum Krieg werden!
Versteht Ihr es schon? Wisst Ihr jetzt, was wir tun müssen, um einen Krieg gegen diese Ungeheuer zu gewinnen? IHR MÜSST ZUM KRIEG WERDEN! KEINE GNADE! Die Kriegsgefangenen sind befreit. Ihr könnt das Zephyrium anbringen. Betretet vorsichtig die Gebäude dort draußen und bringt je einen Sprengsatz an.

Anschließend jagt man das halbe Rotkammtal in die Luft und steuert einen Panzer, auf welchem Keeshan am Geschütz steht und vollkommen freidreht. Sorry für die Ausführlichkeit, aber diese Questreihe ist sogar noch besser als die um Horatio Lane und hat es einfach verdient.^^


----------



## Azaron_ (19. Januar 2011)

Das beste EE ist im Schattenhochland:  
*Die erste Regel des Rings des Blutes lautet, nicht über den Ring des Blutes zu sprechen*


----------



## Mahrony (19. Januar 2011)

Azaron_ schrieb:


> Das beste EE ist im Schattenhochland:
> *Die erste Regel des Rings des Blutes lautet, nicht über den Ring des Blutes zu sprechen*



Fightclub lässt grüßen XD


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2011)

In Tiefenheim bei den Steinzwergendorf brüllt ein Zwerg in Hinblick auf die heranstürmenden feinde "Ihr Hunde, wollt ihr denn ewig leben?" Eine Anspielung auf Starship troopers, da sagt Seargent Rico in der letzten Szene zu seiner Kompanie genau diesen Satz bevor sie sich in die Schlacht gegen die Bugs stürzen.


----------



## villain (19. Januar 2011)

@tear_jerker:

dieser satz dort ist auch "nur" ein zitat.
guckst du hier: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunde%2C_wollt_ihr_ewig_leben?wasRedirected=true


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> @tear_jerker:
> 
> dieser satz dort ist auch "nur" ein zitat.
> guckst du hier: http://de.m.wikipedi...Redirected=true



hehe, erwischt^^
ich kannte den spruch zummindest nur aus starshiptroopers


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

Ok, mag sein dass das gar kein Easter egg ist und die Namen nur zufaellig aehnlich sind (was ich schon eher glaube) aber ich moechte meinen Verdacht/ meine Entdeckung nicht vorenthalten. Und zwar klingt Cho'gall verdaechtig nach Chagal, dem juedischen Gastwirt (und spaeteren Vampir) aus dem Musical Tanz der Vampire.

Die Verbindung von einem juedischen Vampir zu einem zweikoepfigen Oger habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Manaori (19. Januar 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ok, mag sein dass das gar kein Easter egg ist und die Namen nur zufaellig aehnlich sind (was ich schon eher glaube) aber ich moechte meinen Verdacht/ meine Entdeckung nicht vorenthalten. Und zwar klingt Cho'gall verdaechtig nach Chagal, dem juedischen Gastwirt (und spaeteren Vampir) aus dem Musical Tanz der Vampire.
> 
> Die Verbindung von einem juedischen Vampir zu einem zweikoepfigen Oger habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden



Vielleicht hat ja auch Cho'gall eine schöne Tochter, die er vor Fremden versteckt und die wir deshalb nicht kennen?  Sobald einmal ein Professor oder ein Alfred auftaucht, wissen wir auf jeden Fall, was gespielt wird


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Januar 2011)

Also, mal ne Verständnisfrage: 

Ich verstehe ja unter Easteregg kleine versteckte Gimmicks und Anspielungen, die man meist erst auf den dritten Blick erkennt, wenn man wirklich aufmerksam ist. 

So Sachen wie "Hey, der Harrison Jones könnte vielleicht Indiana Jones aus den Filmen sein!!!" ist kein Easteregg sondern ein riesig fettes Dinosaurierei, welches einem mit Anlauf ins Gesicht geklatscht wird. 

Ich mag lieber so Sachen wie die Sturmwindbanker, die mit Vornamen Olivia Newton John heissen, die eingebuddelte Freiheitsstatue am Loch Modan und die Killer-Critters in Mulgore.


----------



## Thejojy (5. Februar 2011)

grimmige schrieb:


> Hi, das hier ist zwar kein Easteregg, aber lustig allemal:
> 
> Zwischen dem Steinkrallengebirge, Mulgore und Desolace ist eine idyllische Wiese
> 
> ...



weiß nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde (keine lust alles zu lesen), aber das ist durchaus ein easteregg:
kennt noch einer von das killereichhörnchen conquer? also ich musste bei diesen bildern daran denken^^


----------



## J_0_T (6. Februar 2011)

Mehr oder weniger eine anspielung auf nen film kann man in Hillsbrad finden... dank Cata ja ein wenig umgestaltet. 

Dort gibt es ne quest wo man leute in nem feld eingebudelt vorfinden kann die wie gemüse gesetzt wurden... das is ne anspielung auf Motel Hell. Einen etwas älteren B-Movie^^


Sofern es beabsichtig wurde oder nicht... ne nette sache XD


----------



## Azerak (6. Februar 2011)

Schattenhochland "Pre-Quest" der Horde.

Wenn der Unterhändler vor den Anführer des Drachenmals tritt:

Unterhändler: Aber das ist Wahnsinn!
*Anführer des Drachenmals geht auf ihn zu*
Anführer: DAS IST...  DAS DRACHENMAL!
*kickt den Unterhändler in eine Feuerstelle*

Na wenn das nicht an den (grottigen) Film 300 angelehnt ist ;-P


----------



## Casp (6. Februar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Schattenhochland "Pre-Quest" der Horde.
> 
> Wenn der Unterhändler vor den Anführer des Drachenmals tritt:
> 
> ...



Grottig? Du hast Mut.. allerdings keinen Geschmack :>


----------



## WackoJacko (6. Februar 2011)

NPC aus Gnomeregan:

Hann Ibal


----------



## Gfiti (6. Februar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Schattenhochland "Pre-Quest" der Horde.
> 
> Wenn der Unterhändler vor den Anführer des Drachenmals tritt:
> 
> ...


fixed

Und ja, da musste ich auch schmunzeln.


----------



## Torkcha (6. Februar 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=25105

"Lilas Haustier Nibbler ist schon wieder in meine Werkstatt gelangt!"
Futurama

Nette Juwe daily =)


----------



## Gazeran (7. Februar 2011)

Das ist zwar auch kein Easteregg, aber lustug xD
Die ganzen Klassenlehrer im Goblin Startgebiet haben "komische" Namen 

Hexenmeister -> Bosa Blick (oder so)
Jäger -> Bam Megakracher
Krieger -> Kriegomatic X-02 (Is nen Roboter)

Die anderen kenn ich noch nicht, finds aber echt witzig ^^


----------



## Littletall (8. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Die ganzen Klassenlehrer im Goblin Startgebiet haben "komische" Namen
> 
> Hexenmeister -> Bosa Blick (oder so)
> Jäger -> Bam Megakracher
> Krieger -> Kriegomatic X-02 (Is nen Roboter)



Wenn man den Kriegerlehrer als Nichtkrieger anspricht, kriegt man den schönen Satz "Kriegomatic X-02" ist offline" in dem Sprachfenster ^^ Da musste ich beim ersten Mal so drüber lachen.

Auch sehr nett finde ich den "Trainer Blutgrätsch", von dem man diverse Quests bekommt.


----------



## SASAgent (9. Februar 2011)

Dann geht mal ins neue Gnomeregan da treibt sich das A-Team rum


----------

